

A Letter to 37signals - nathanbarry
http://dear37signals.com/

======
nathanbarry
This is my cover letter for the UI design position at 37signals
([http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2925-hiring-were-looking-
for-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2925-hiring-were-looking-for-another-
ui-designer-to-join-our-team)). View in Safari for the best experience.

~~~
latch
best of luck! :)

I can't help but think that if your first claim is that you "can design for
almost any platform", the experience should be "best" across all major
browsers.

~~~
nathanbarry
I designed for the most capable browser (in this case Safari) and then made
sure it still worked well in all the others. If Firefox and IE had support for
3D animations then it would look "best" in every browser.

Perhaps I should have said for an extra visual treat use Safari.

For more on this theory of web development you should checkout Hardboiled Web
Design by Andy Clarke (<http://hardboiledwebdesign.com/>)

------
ianmassey
doesn't work in chrome, letter is blank.

~~~
nathanbarry
Thanks for letting me know. It works well for me in Chrome for OSX
(11.0.696.71), also tested on Windows 7. What version are you using it on?

Thanks for providing some more info.

